# A few questions from a novice hunter.



## DodgeLynn (Aug 28, 2008)

I have a 4.5 year old lab who is still learning the ropes in regards to retrieving. I am told he does quite well for the little "professional" training he has had and the relatively little experience he & I have. When we hunt in a group a lot of my fellow hunters give him orders and commands and are quick to yell at him. Ruger, gets nervous and confused and it effects him doing his job. Should I be the only one giving him commands?? There is one other hunter and his dog who Ruger will listen too, because the four of us have hunted quite a bit together.
What is the etiquette on this in the field? Oh, and when we are setting up a decoy spread is it o.k. to let him run around and swim until we are ready to go in the blind or boat?? I have lots of questions, because I am just learning about bird hunting as I have been bowhunting larger game most my hunting life. Went for ducks 2 seasons ago and was pretty much hooked!! My third season starts in 7 days! Any advice is welcome. I am going to learn to call this year too, so Ruger and I can get some solo hunts in. Thanks


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

No one should handle your dog but you, make that plain to your friends.

Explain to your friends its confusing the dog, which you correcty stated it is.

Be firm about this.

I let my labs run around while I set decoys it never hurt anything that I could tell.

If your buddies dont want to cooperate hunt by yourself or call your dog in and tell them to swim for their own ducks.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

> If your buddies dont want to cooperate hunt by yourself or call your dog in and tell them to swim for their own ducks.


Amen. It is the hight of rudness to correct another's dog. Don't let it happen.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Bob's advice is spot on. I would add that some solo time will add "polish" to your lab, and make him easier to handle when you do hunt with a group. It is considered a serious breach of hunting etiquette, in most situations, to attempt to "handle" another man's dog. Leave no doubt in your group, that this is the case.
Enjoy the season,
Burl


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2008)

As is usually the case, I am with Bob 100% You are the dogs master. Nobody else should attempt to direct your dog. Another great reason to keep the group small when you hunt.


----------



## DodgeLynn (Aug 28, 2008)

Thank you kindly eh guys. I have a lot to learn so I appreciate advice from sources outside my hunting group. I can't wait to have enough experience and knowledge to hunt successfully with just Ruger. The group is fun, but, I like it when its just him and I out in the blinds and fields. I will probably have more questions when we get heavy into the bird season.

Scouted some good flocks last night, so I am way excited about the opener!! I can already smell that Goose roasting!!!

Thank you again, good hunting!


----------

